# Formel für Radiatordimensionierung



## Sil3nC4 (13. November 2010)

*Formel für Radiatordimensionierung*

Moin,

da ich mich schon lange für WaKüs interessiere (aber nie selbst eine verbaut hatte), bin ich am überlegen klein anzufangen.
Da momentan die Termis auf eBay für 280€ übern Tisch gehen, wäre ein reiner GPU-WaKü-Kreis recht interessant. 

Meine Frage ist nun die:
Wie muss ich den Radiator dimensionieren?
Gibt's da was von Ratiopharm? (ne Formel für Fläche je Watt o.ä.) 

Da ich nur wenig Platz in meinem Fortress 02 hab, sollte der Radi so klein wie möglich aber so groß wie nötig ausfallen.

Für Anregungen und Erfahrungen bin ich dankbar


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. November 2010)

*AW: Formel für Radiatordimensionierung*



> wäre ein reiner GPU-WaKü-Kreis recht interessant.


Wenn schon dann mindestens CPU + GPU. 

Die Radiatorgröße geht nach Wärmeabgabe der Komponenten. Welche Komponenten sollen den in den Kreislauf?


----------



## Klutten (13. November 2010)

*AW: Formel für Radiatordimensionierung*

Mit kleinen Modifikationen kannst du im Boden ohne Weiteres einen 280er oder 360er Radiator einbauen. Für eine GPU-only-Wakü massig ausreichend. Wirklich berechnen kann man das im Computeralltag nicht, dafür gibt es ja ein Forum, wo man Erfahrungen austauschen kann.


----------



## Lolm@n (13. November 2010)

*AW: Formel für Radiatordimensionierung*

unten alles raus (filter lüfter usw.) nen 420mm radi oder 480er (dan muss aber der HD Käfig weichen) mit 120mm lüfter weil dann braucht man nicht viel mehr platz als die alten lüfter 

schau mal Ben's TB an (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/113444-silverstone-fortress-ft02-project-fruehzeitig-beendet.html)

MfG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. November 2010)

*AW: Formel für Radiatordimensionierung*



Sil3nC4 schrieb:


> Meine Frage ist nun die:
> Wie muss ich den Radiator dimensionieren?
> Gibt's da was von Ratiopharm? (ne Formel für Fläche je Watt o.ä.)



summierte Lüftergröße Radiator >> summierte Lüftergröße, die mit Lukü möglich ist *else*
Wakü sinnlos;


----------



## Xylezz (14. November 2010)

*AW: Formel für Radiatordimensionierung*

Da fehlt aber int main void() und das einbinden der bibliotheken ruyven


----------



## empty (14. November 2010)

*AW: Formel für Radiatordimensionierung*

er will doch keine void-Funktion dafür sondern eine return. bzw. sollte es eine void sein, bräuchte er ein cout.

Ahh C++,

@ruyven. Die Sinnlosigkeit hängt aber von den Randbedingungen ab. So zum Beispiel von den Lüfter, deren Lautstärke, Umgebungstemperatur usw. Ich bin mir recht Sicher mit einem 120er Radiator am Nordpol in der Forschungsstation auszukommen


----------



## Lolm@n (14. November 2010)

*AW: Formel für Radiatordimensionierung*



Xylezz schrieb:


> Da fehlt aber int main void() und das einbinden der bibliotheken ruyven



haha

Meisten Luftkühler sind ja mit einem 140 oder 120er vin demher musst du einfach mindestens ein 240 bzw 280er Radi haben (aber kein slim)

MfG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. November 2010)

*AW: Formel für Radiatordimensionierung*



Xylezz schrieb:


> Da fehlt aber int main void() und das einbinden der bibliotheken ruyven



ich wollte mich auf keine Sprache festlegen 
das hätte nämlich in Fehlern geendet 



empty schrieb:


> @ruyven. Die Sinnlosigkeit hängt aber von den Randbedingungen ab. So zum Beispiel von den Lüfter, deren Lautstärke, Umgebungstemperatur usw. Ich bin mir recht Sicher mit einem 120er Radiator am Nordpol in der Forschungsstation auszukommen



Abgesehen davon, dass es am Nordpol keine Forschungsstation gibt (weil: blubbbb) und polare Forschungsstationen i.d.R. auf erträgliche Temperaturen geheizt werden:
Es geht nicht darum, ob man das System mit dem Radiator kühlen kann (dual-Delta15k 120er?), sondern ob das System mit Wakü besser gekühlt werden kann, als mit Lukü. Und wenn man einen triple-92mm Luftkühler durch einen 120er Single ersetzt, der mit warmer Luft aus dem System arbeitet, dann ist der Leistungsgewinn nicht wirklich groß. Verglichen mit den vielfach höheren Anschaffungskosten ist er auf alle Fälle zu gering -> sinnlos. (ähnliches gilt für CPU: Ein 120er Single kühlt alles - klar. Aber er kühlt nicht wesentlich besser, als ein wesentlich billiger 140er Luftkühler)


----------



## empty (14. November 2010)

*AW: Formel für Radiatordimensionierung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass es am Nordpol keine Forschungsstation gibt (weil: blubbbb) und polare Forschungsstationen i.d.R. auf erträgliche Temperaturen geheizt werden



okey, ich habe das dann wohl falsch verstanden. 

BTW: Es gibt in der Arktis permanente Forschungsstationen, und ich meinte den Radiator aussen am "Iglu" aufhängen  Noch ist dort Eis, wie lange ist eine andere Frage die nicht hier her gehört


----------



## Sil3nC4 (14. November 2010)

*AW: Formel für Radiatordimensionierung*

Von der Arktis zurück nach München 
Ich will nur einen GPU-Kreis, da mein C2Q9550 selbst bei 3,4GHz kaum 60 Grad erreicht. Warum also das Wasser unnötig erwärmen, was nen größeren Radi erfordert?

Die 180mm Lüfter gegen 120er auszutauschen halte ich da eher für einen Rückschritt. Auch wenn es keine 180er Radi geben sollte, wäre ja ein kleinerer Radi (evtl 240er Slim) auf den 180er-Lüftern liegend ausreichend.

Mit der Formel gings mir in erster Linie nur für die grobe Dimensionierung eine GTX 480 zu kühlen, sprich Single 120 oder doch lieber Dual-Radi.


Jetzt klick ich mich erstmal durch den Fortress 02 Log und schaue was da rumgekommen ist


----------



## KingPiranhas (14. November 2010)

*AW: Formel für Radiatordimensionierung*



> Die 180mm Lüfter gegen 120er auszutauschen halte ich da eher für einen Rückschritt. Auch wenn es keine 180er Radi geben sollte, wäre ja ein kleinerer Radi (evtl 240er Slim) auf den 180er-Lüftern liegend ausreichend.


Eben nicht. Der meiste Druck wird am Radi vorbei gehen. Es ist effektiver 2 120er Lüfter auf einen 240er zu schnallen.



> Mit der Formel gings mir in erster Linie nur für die grobe Dimensionierung eine GTX 480 zu kühlen, sprich Single 120 oder doch lieber Dual-Radi.


minderstens nen 240er eher mehr.


----------



## SquadLeader (14. November 2010)

*AW: Formel für Radiatordimensionierung*

Prinzipiell wären 180er möglich, aber wie KingPiranhas schreibt geht der Luftdruck größtenteils nicht dorthin wo du ihn haben willst, einzige möglichkeit wäre eine Art Trichter der verhindert das die Luft einen anderen Weg nehmen kann.
Aber Sinnvoller wären 120er die so schon passen


----------



## Sil3nC4 (14. November 2010)

*AW: Formel für Radiatordimensionierung*

Nachdem ich jetzt durch den ersten Fortress-Blog durch bin, glaub ich da passt ein Radi ganz gut unten rein. Allerdings würd ich das "mehr" an Fläche dann auch nutzen und eher zu nem 3x140er Radi greifen, da dann mehr Luft durchs Gehäuse geschossen wird (sonst bleibt die CPU nicht mehr ganz so cool.

Die kleinen Laing-Pumpen passen dann auch in den Festplattenrahmen (der das Wort "netkoppelt" nicht verdient.


----------



## KingPiranhas (14. November 2010)

*AW: Formel für Radiatordimensionierung*

Bei nem 420er kannste für knapp 35€ auch die CPU (alles andere auch) einbinden.


----------



## Lolm@n (14. November 2010)

*AW: Formel für Radiatordimensionierung*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Eben nicht. Der meiste Druck wird am Radi vorbei gehen. Es ist effektiver 2 120er Lüfter auf einen 240er zu schnallen.
> 
> 
> minderstens nen 240er eher mehr.



So meinte ich das auch den die 180er sind standartmässig im Fortress und ich vermutete er wolle es so lassen aber ich weiss es nicht 

edit sorry sah gerade das es nicht auf mein Post bezogen war


----------



## DAEF13 (14. November 2010)

*AW: Formel für Radiatordimensionierung*

Wenn du schon einen 180er Lüfter hast (bzw. 3 davon, dann könnte man eventuell auch einen 200er Radi nehmen (200mmx200mm).

Sinnvoller wäre aber ein 420er im Boden (oder ein 560er wenn er passt) und ein Kreislauf mit der CPU.

Aber da du ja nach einer Formel fragst:

Da sich alle Radiatoren an der Lamellendichte etc. unterscheiden, kann man das so einfach garnicht sagen.


----------



## Lolm@n (14. November 2010)

*AW: Formel für Radiatordimensionierung*

560 passt nicht einen 480 würde passen (hab ich vor sobald mein case bei mir ist sollte morgen der Fall sein  )

der 200er wird knapp in der breite, den das ganze case hat AUSSENMASE von 212mm 

Edit beim 480er muss der festplattenkäfig raus 

MfG


----------



## Sil3nC4 (14. November 2010)

Dann wäre der 3x140er Radi wohl der beste Kompromiss von Größe und Leistung
Dann kann ich endlich mal den Dremel anschmeißen der seit nem halben Jahr originalverpackt rumliegt 
Kann der dann auch ne 480 mit nem Quadcore OC kühlen ohne das er wie ein Luftkissenboot davonfliegt?

Der MagiCool Slimtriple wäre bestimmt nicht schlecht, da die Höhe des Radis ja nicht unwichtig ist im FT02
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - MagiCool SLIM TRIPLE 420 MC Radiator MagiCool SLIM TRIPLE 420 MC Radiator 35183


----------



## KingPiranhas (14. November 2010)

*AW: Formel für Radiatordimensionierung*

klar kannste damit all deine Komponenten kühlen.


----------



## Sil3nC4 (14. November 2010)

*AW: Formel für Radiatordimensionierung*

na denn 
jetzt stellt sich nur die Frage nach ner Pumpe die klein und vor allem leise ist.
Ich les ja viel gutes über die Laing (was wohl auch an den entspr. Deckeln hängt).
Dazu nen AGB im 5,25"-Schacht und schon wär das Dingen komplett.
Da fällt der Preis auch nicht ganz so hoch aus.
Ich muss mir da mal ne Liste zusammenstellen


----------

